# U75 Photo Assignment 1



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Consumer culture*

Interpret the topic how you will.

Using 7-15 images accompanied by text if you like, examine & portray aspects of our 'consumer culture'.

You've 2 weeks to go out and shoot the assignment, and a week to submit your entries. 

So, start submitting your entries on *Monday the 28th of November*. 

The deadline is 23.59 on *Monday the 5th of December*. 

Voting begins on *Tuesday 6th December*, at which point I'll put up a poll with all the people who have entered, and ends on *Friday 9th*.

The winner of the poll chooses the topic of the next assignment. Don't vote for yourself!!!!!

Please make the images no more than 600 pixels long.

If you don't have anywhere to host your images try

http://www.flickr.com/ - you need a Yahoo account to sign up since Yahoo bought flicker (from google I think?). To create a set of photos go to Organize and then Create A New Set. You can then add photos you've uploaded to this set, add comments to them, put them in a specific order.

http://www.photo.net/ - my preferred site. Once you sign up go to My Workspace then Manage Your Portfolio , then Create A New Presentation. Name the presentation and make sure the "Publicly viewable?" button is set to "Yes".

Good luck!!!!!


----------



## Firky (Nov 15, 2005)

Class, gives me more of an excuse to get out n about with my camera.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 15, 2005)

Cool. I'm off to New York on Saturday, for a week. I reckon I may stumble across some consumer culture over there.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 15, 2005)

Cheers for sorting out.


----------



## Cid (Nov 15, 2005)

Excellent, i might be up for this if I find time... Btw, for anyone who has doubts about this sorta thing take a look at The world press photo comp - the winners of the 'stories' prize might help you get an idea of how to go about doing this sort of investigation.


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Nov 15, 2005)

Cid said:
			
		

> ...The world press photo comp - the winners of the 'stories' prize might help you get an idea of how to go about doing this sort of investigation.


That's exactly what I was thinking. I was looking at that not so long back so that's probably what gave me the idea to do it on here...


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 15, 2005)

Nice one.  Just as a little addition I found this excellent related web site that folk might want a peek at - 

http://www.fiftycrows.org/

And here - www.viiphoto.com


----------



## sovietpop (Nov 15, 2005)

two weeks is a pretty short deadline, not sure I have enough time this month, but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Nov 15, 2005)

What's everyone else reckon? Now i think it might even be too short for me... Any suggestions? 3 weeks? 1 month? Let's come to some sort of agreement...


----------



## Firky (Nov 16, 2005)

Two weeks is fine i reckon, you only have to do five shots.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Nov 16, 2005)

my suggegestion would be every couple of months - perhaps 6 weeks first off as i'm keen to have a go and the initial enthusism will get people snapping, then to every second calendar month to make it easy to remember


----------



## Paul Russell (Nov 16, 2005)

Can you use some old photos, or do they have to be ones taken in the next 2 (or whatever) weeks?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 16, 2005)

A month sounds about right to me.


----------



## sovietpop (Nov 16, 2005)

disco_dave_2000 said:
			
		

> my suggegestion would be every couple of months - perhaps 6 weeks first off as i'm keen to have a go and the initial enthusism will get people snapping, then to every second calendar month to make it easy to remember




I think this is a good idea.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 16, 2005)

5T3R30TYP3 said:
			
		

> You've 2 weeks to go out and shoot the assignment, and a week to submit your entries.




there you go Paul R.


----------



## Firky (Nov 16, 2005)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> Can you use some old photos, or do they have to be ones taken in the next 2 (or whatever) weeks?



No, AFAIK you have to go out and shoot new ones.

You could lie but that is not very nice.


----------



## Firky (Nov 16, 2005)

disco_dave_2000 said:
			
		

> my suggegestion would be every couple of months - perhaps 6 weeks first off as i'm keen to have a go and the initial enthusism will get people snapping, then to every second calendar month to make it easy to remember



Six weeks? That means it will end at New Year - very awkward time of year. 

I still reckon two weeks, or three at a stretch.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 16, 2005)

I dont mind the time scale, makes no odds to me. Ill go along with the concensus.


----------



## Paul Russell (Nov 16, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> No, AFAIK you have to go out and shoot new ones.



In that case, I "vote" for 3 or 4 weeks to get a few OK shots...

Which will take you into December when everyone goes consumer crazy.


----------



## Firky (Nov 16, 2005)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> Which will take you into December when everyone goes consumer crazy.



Exactly what I was thinking, good time of year for this subject. 

Pity there's no shops where I live at the moment, (pesky villages). I'll have to make a mission in Newcastle.

Commit yourself to three weeks, go on... you know you want to


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 16, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> I'll have to make a mission in Newcastle.


make a mission wiv your pm-box too then...  


Christmas?...wtf is that?


----------



## Firky (Nov 16, 2005)

Emptied


----------



## Cid (Nov 16, 2005)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> In that case, I "vote" for 3 or 4 weeks to get a few OK shots...
> 
> Which will take you into December when everyone goes consumer crazy.



Hehe, not so much of a problem in London - Oxford St lights went up yesterday iirc, will prob pop up there on a bright weekend. With any luck it'll start pouring too and I can catch the consumer retreat...


----------



## Paul Russell (Nov 16, 2005)

If this whole project thing works out, how about if it was once a month and started and ended around the 15th of every month?

Then it would dovetail with ye olde photo competition, which causes a bit of activity at the beginning and end of the month and lulls a bit in the middle.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Nov 16, 2005)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> If this whole project thing works out, how about if it was once a month and started and ended around the 15th of every month?
> 
> Then it would dovetail with ye olde photo competition, which causes a bit of activity at the beginning and end of the month and lulls a bit in the middle.



sounds a good plan - i'm up for it


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 16, 2005)

5T3R...

Thanks for setting up this competition.  It sounds good to me especially now that you have got all the details sorted.  I will be supporting this, just watch this space.


Hocus -_ (starts polishing daguerreotype plates)_


----------



## yeti (Nov 18, 2005)

when you say "our 'consumer culture'." do you mean specific to UK or glabally!? I am currently in Japan - surely the capital of consumer culture.

Can I play!?


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 18, 2005)

yeti said:
			
		

> when you say "our 'consumer culture'." do you mean specific to UK or glabally!? I am currently in Japan - surely the capital of consumer culture.
> 
> Can I play!?



Course you can


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Nov 18, 2005)

yeti said:
			
		

> when you say "our 'consumer culture'." do you mean specific to UK or glabally!? I am currently in Japan - surely the capital of consumer culture.
> 
> Can I play!?


NO FOREIGNERS ALLOWED


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Nov 18, 2005)

Just kidding, yeah anyone around the world can do it man, I ain't one to impose restrictions


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 18, 2005)

Are we still sticking with 28th Nov to start submitting? Or shifting it back a week (or two)?

BB


----------



## hiccup (Nov 18, 2005)

I reckon there might be more entrants/participants if we have an extra week or so. Give people time to sort out hosting, think about text (if they want to include any) etc.


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Nov 19, 2005)

shall we say a month from the original start date then?


----------



## Firky (Nov 19, 2005)

Aye!

I was gonna go out this weekend, and take some photos but I reckon if I see any humans I'll want to kill them


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Nov 19, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> Aye!
> 
> I was gonna go out this weekend, and take some photos but I reckon if I see any humans I'll want to kill them


dude, i often feel like that. in fact i feel like it 90% of the time! but u shoul dhave just gone out man, you know you'll regret not doing it! the light has been fucking awesome here today and all i've been doing is sitting in front of a computer and dreaming of sexy female joggers.

dunno how im gonna enter the comp now, i sold my scanner to pay the rent


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Nov 19, 2005)

as much as i despise nike, their slogan is pretty spot on for situations like this... 

i wish i wasnt so inherently lazy


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 19, 2005)

5T3R30TYP3 said:
			
		

> as much as i despise nike, their slogan is pretty spot on for situations like this...
> 
> i wish i wasnt so inherently lazy



J*F*DI  

HE


----------



## Firky (Nov 19, 2005)

I've got a mustek A4 flatbed scanner lying around somewhere - minus a serial cable.  I'll have a look for it and I`ll send you it, can't cost that much to send it, tis light as a feather.


----------



## Firky (Nov 19, 2005)

Got it, Mustek 600CP. It aint got a serial cable or a PSU, but they're both universal fittings I think.

It is yours if you want it?


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Nov 19, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> I've got a mustek A4 flatbed scanner lying around somewhere - minus a serial cable.  I'll have a look for it and I`ll send you it, can't cost that much to send it, tis light as a feather.


thanks for your most kind offer. that means i'd have to get my shit printed tho (it was a film scanner i had before, so i could just get my film developed but not printed, costing me almost nothing compared to having prints done) - i can scan the prints at the library (they have photoshop 7 on the comp that the scanner's on!) then upload them directly from there, so it might not be worth you sending it really... plus if i scanned them at home i wouldnt be able to upload them as i dont have internet... thanks tho


----------



## Firky (Nov 19, 2005)

you sure?

am not gonna go to your address and go through your bins


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Nov 19, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> am not gonna go to your address and go through your bins


well, to be honest thats what i was worried about   

you'll find nowt but porn in there anyway


----------



## Firky (Nov 19, 2005)

*this kinda porn?*


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Nov 19, 2005)

I Knew That Was Coming!!! Bomboclaat!!!!!


----------



## sovietpop (Nov 19, 2005)

Went into the teeming nightmare that is the city centre this afternoon. The light was beautiful but I remembered why I never ever go into town on a Saturday. I feel so frazzeled now AND I was stopped from taking pictures in a fancy departmental store by some bint because "camera's aren't allowed in the store". Jesus Wept! Never again. I hope the topic for the assignment is something pleasant like "calm blue ocean".


----------



## franklin1777 (Nov 20, 2005)

A couple of thoughts:

When putting the gallery together would it be an idea to have a front page with thumbnails and maybe intro text. that way when it comes to reviewing things for a winner we can get a good idea without having to go through every thing.

Second when it comes to choosing a new topic how about having a vote on a few suggestions that way we guarantee that the people that choose it will submit a few entries. 

Just a few thoughts, let me know what you think?


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Nov 20, 2005)

voting on suggestions for the next topic sounds good to me...


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Nov 26, 2005)

Not sure what's gonna happen if more than 12 people enter, as you can only have 12 options on a poll   

I still haven't gone out yet, I could just easily go into town and take pics as I know what pics I want and which ones I can get... still, apathy makes a weak man even weaker...


----------



## Firky (Nov 30, 2005)

must get out n take more shots.... only got about two or three


----------



## foamy (Nov 30, 2005)

only just seen this and would like to enter. hopefully will get to do it at the weekend


----------



## Firky (Nov 30, 2005)

I just got back from taking a few more. My battery got cold and went flat quickly


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Nov 30, 2005)

I have a kind of mental storyboard drawn in my mind, I know what pics I want and I'm sure they'd turn out f**king ace but I don't think I'm entering. I need a job before I can afford to process my films. Plus I'm selling my camera to pay the rent & bills. Oh well.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2005)

5T3R30TYP3 said:
			
		

> Not sure what's gonna happen if more than 12 people enter, as you can only have 12 options on a poll


I went out the other weekend with ideas of what I wanted to shoot... but didn't quite work and not happy with photos at all, so not sure if I'll be entering. I'll play with them a bit and see, might try again this weekend from a different angle   
So there's a potential free space on the poll.

That's a shitter about your camera 5T3R30TYP3 - is there nothing else you can sell?


----------



## Firky (Dec 1, 2005)

Got some photos, done. Not that many. Will upload them later, not that happy with them - shite light


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Dec 1, 2005)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> That's a shitter about your camera 5T3R30TYP3 - is there nothing else you can sell?


I could become a rentboy and sell my ass I suppose, but then I'd get all suicidal.

That was in poor taste I know, sorry. I have nowt else to sell I'm afraid, except for a shit laptop that my auntie gave me, which won't be worth anything now as it's really old (it's got windows 2000 on it... even if I upgrade it to XP it still wont sell for much...)

Lets see them pics Firky, im in suspense now.

Heheh, heh heh, "Firky"... heh heh heh


----------



## Firky (Dec 1, 2005)

I've only put one up so far, spent more time worrying about what to write with out trying to sound all art schooly!


----------



## Robster970 (Dec 4, 2005)

I've just been out today trying to get some material and was thrown out of habitat (understandably) but then at a local shopping centre I was asked by 2 security guards to come up and explain what I was doing to the centre manager who then told me I couldn't take picutures (a) because it was private property and (b) they had to respect the privacy of the general public whilst shopping - I was then escorted off the premises by the two security guards and then followed by them went I went back in there later.

It was fun......


----------



## Firky (Dec 4, 2005)

That happened to me at Gunwharf Quays, I was taking photos of stuff for a uni assignment. Two security guards came over (teenage jobs worths, I had pubes older than them) but I just pretended to be foreign I hadn't understood them.

Eventualy one of them noticed I was wearing a Newcastle Top, and said "I don't think he's french, dave"  

I got embarrased and left


----------



## mauvais (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm embarrassed to say I haven't managed anything suitable. I tried a few low light shots but they all came out poop, and my other efforts have gone into (a) trying to enter a local competition, (b) a trip to the Science & Industry museum and (c) third year uni work   

I'll have a go again but don't know how much time I have to spare.


----------



## Paul Russell (Dec 4, 2005)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> ... (b) they had to respect the privacy of the general public whilst shopping



So this shopping centre didn't have CCTV cameras then?

PS. Be careful!


----------



## hiccup (Dec 4, 2005)

I thought I'd get loads of shots when I was in New York, but just ended up with a few boring regulation pics of Times Square and lots of pics of me and my mates being drunk. I'm planning a trip into town on Wednesday, will hopefully get some good shots then.


----------



## Robster970 (Dec 4, 2005)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> So this shopping centre didn't have CCTV cameras then?
> 
> PS. Be careful!



It did - it was all quite civilised. They got to me within 50m of the entrance. I explained the security guards were quite chatty and interested and that's what led to them taking me to see the centre manager. She was highly suspicious and point blank refused to let me do anything even though I said it was all for private use, non-commercial and I wouldn't be intrusive. It just caught me off guard so the rest of the afternoon was done with stealth.


----------



## Robster970 (Dec 4, 2005)

Time to stick the neck out then. I've really enjoyed doing this.

day out in maidenhead


----------



## strung out (Dec 4, 2005)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> Time to stick the neck out then. I've really enjoyed doing this.
> 
> day out in maidenhead


That looks really good! I like the angle of consumer culture being a destructive phenomenon.


----------



## Robster970 (Dec 4, 2005)

strung out said:
			
		

> That looks really good! I like the angle of consumer culture being a destructive phenomenon.



Cheers mate - I'm interested to see how everyone else has interpreted it. The only thing I could see when walking around was a load of people being miserable.....


----------



## strung out (Dec 4, 2005)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> Cheers mate - I'm interested to see how everyone else has interpreted it. The only thing I could see when walking around was a load of people being miserable.....


Sounds like quite a good description of cunsumer culture to me


----------



## sovietpop (Dec 5, 2005)

*Deadline?*

Is midnight tonight the deadline?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 5, 2005)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> Is midnight tonight the deadline?


Think people agreed on 1month from start date, which makes it 15th Dec.


----------



## sovietpop (Dec 5, 2005)

phew


----------



## Robster970 (Dec 5, 2005)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Think people agreed on 1month from start date, which makes it 15th Dec.



Bugger - that would have give me a bit more time to hone it all. Never mind, I'll leave it as it is.


----------



## sovietpop (Dec 5, 2005)

well you have ten more days


----------



## Robster970 (Dec 5, 2005)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> well you have ten more days



think I'll just leave it as it is. if I start changing a couple then I'll probably feel like changing them all. probably won't have time now to do anything concerted to it now until 15th anyway.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 5, 2005)

I have some photographs here:-

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hocus_eye/70619326/in/set-1522535/

Here are fourteen photos in a set.  This is a work in progress* but I wanted to show something at this stage.

Edited 6th Dec.  *Last update 11:51, I have used up my upload allowance so that's yer lot folks.

EDited 8th Dec.  Dammit some of the first few photos now show only as a tiny thumbnail.  I have deleted two pictures with a view to re-loading but the upload limit remains.  Now there are only 12 pictures in the set.

Hocus Eye


----------



## Robster970 (Dec 12, 2005)

are me and hocus the only people entering this one? seems awfully quiet after such a rapturous start......only 3 days left (i think - he who got the wrong date in the first place)


----------



## sovietpop (Dec 12, 2005)

I have a couple of photos I can enter, I'll put them up tomorrow.


----------



## Skim (Dec 12, 2005)

I would have liked to have entered this, but I've only just seen the thread. Look forward to seeing the entries...


----------



## Paul Russell (Dec 13, 2005)

I've got some pics that I'll put together soon-ish.


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Dec 13, 2005)

forget the deadline, i think deadlines are too formal and restricting, and they create too much pressure


----------



## franklin1777 (Dec 13, 2005)

I would have entered, but its just not my theme. Dont take many urban photos. I have a few I took which i may organise into some sort of gallery but its not good enough or enough photos to constitute an entry. But I do want to support this new idea as there will be some themes that I can enter.


----------



## Robster970 (Dec 13, 2005)

5T3R30TYP3 said:
			
		

> forget the deadline, i think deadlines are too formal and restricting, and they create too much pressure



which way are we going with this? i'm not too bothered either way really but I've got to say that the deadline stuff works for me as it forces me to put some concentrated effort into it - otherwise it would just meander.


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Dec 13, 2005)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> which way are we going with this? i'm not too bothered either way really but I've got to say that the deadline stuff works for me as it forces me to put some concentrated effort into it - otherwise it would just meander.


that's fair enough - it's just that i think it would be good to see as many people entering as possible...


----------



## Robster970 (Dec 13, 2005)

5T3R30TYP3 said:
			
		

> that's fair enough - it's just that i think it would be good to see as many people entering as possible...



me too - i was interested in seeing how we'd all interpret it differently, hence the ambiguity about deadlines......


----------



## Paul Russell (Dec 13, 2005)

I have a (short) series of images:

con cult


----------



## hiccup (Dec 13, 2005)

I'll get something together before Christmas


----------



## franklin1777 (Dec 13, 2005)

franklin1777 said:
			
		

> I would have entered, but its just not my theme. Dont take many urban photos. I have a few I took which i may organise into some sort of gallery but its not good enough or enough photos to constitute an entry. But I do want to support this new idea as there will be some themes that I can enter.




I lied, I just managed to get 7 images together with some text in a sort of photo essay about consumerism.

Consumerism 

Its a completly different interpretation.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 14, 2005)

*Best Ever Christmas*

My entry on flikr is now working properly see here:-

Consumer Culture: Hocus Eye view 

First set your browser to Full Screen.  Then view the pics using the 'next' thumbnail to see each picture with its written caption.  (Using the slide-show option hides the text).

Hocus


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Dec 14, 2005)

Finally got around to finishing mine - it's a macro photography fest - as I wanted to get as close and as dirty as possible to the objects of our consumption.

Consumer Culture


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Dec 14, 2005)

franklin1777 said:
			
		

> Consumerism


I really like this one, it's the kind of thing that I'm doing. I like the macro one as well, it's an approach that I didn't expect.


----------



## Robster970 (Dec 14, 2005)

I think they're all turning out really good. I do like the macro one a lot.


----------



## hiccup (Dec 14, 2005)

My effort.


----------



## sovietpop (Dec 15, 2005)

consumer society 

My attempt - not too many photos I'm afraid, too busy with christmas an all.
Its on flickr  cos I couldn't find another way of putting text with the photos. Use the next button rather than the slide show option if you want to be able to read the text as well.


edited to add: I think Flickr is a very ugly photo hosting site.


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Dec 15, 2005)

hiccup said:
			
		

> My effort.


I really like this.

And I like the weird angles and the use of motion blur in this picture http://www.flickr.com/photos/23864891@N00/70171852/in/set-1510177/ and the commentary on the whole set really made me think.


----------



## sovietpop (Dec 16, 2005)

Hmmm, what do we do now. Is it possible for someone to put all the links together - maybe on the OP- and then do we vote for three?


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 16, 2005)

Soz, just been too busy to sort stuff out for this. Will try after Chrimbo. Like the photos though, good efforts


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Dec 16, 2005)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> Hmmm, what do we do now. Is it possible for someone to put all the links together - maybe on the OP- and then do we vote for three?


I'll see what I can do.


----------



## sovietpop (Dec 16, 2005)




----------



## Paul Russell (Dec 18, 2005)

Has the assignment officially "closed" then?




			
				sovietpop said:
			
		

> Hmmm, what do we do now. Is it possible for someone to put all the links together - maybe on the OP- and then do we vote for three?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 18, 2005)

I guess that now the extended deadline of the 15th December has passed, those of us who have entered need to agree that the competition is closed.  We  also need to decide on how voting is to be done.  There is no imperative to use the same voting system as the more established competition. 

I suggest that we only vote for 1 each.  I also suggest that voting be open, but perhaps some may think that it should be restricted only to those who have entered.

What do others think?

Hocus


----------



## sovietpop (Dec 18, 2005)

I think it should be open, and I kind of like having more than one vote each, it spreads the joy around a little (though it probably wouldn't work if the number entering are very low, as they are this week, but if there is more than 10 entries I think it should be three favorites as usual).

The biggest problem with this competition is that there don't seem to be any good free photo-sites that incorporate both text and photos.


----------



## Robster970 (Dec 18, 2005)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> I think it should be open, and I kind of like having more than one vote each, it spreads the joy around a little (though it probably wouldn't work if the number entering are very low, as they are this week, but if there is more than 10 entries I think it should be three favorites as usual).
> 
> The biggest problem with this competition is that there don't seem to be any good free photo-sites that incorporate both text and photos.



I think a single vote for low numbers too. I suspect there will only be a fairly hard core of us who will go and do this anyway because of the amount of time spent on it (that's rich from me, one afternoon......)

Given the lack of sites, probably best to put up a single page with the links only on it - can't see how else it would work.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2005)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> I also suggest that voting be open, but perhaps some may think that it should be restricted only to those who have entered.


I didn't get my shit together for this assignment, but would still like to vote, so make it open - please.


----------



## hiccup (Dec 18, 2005)

Open voting I reckon, as there are a relatively small amount of entrants, and it would be nice to get as much feedback as possible.

Are we declaring it closed, unless anyone else is going to enter in the near future?

For the next one (if there is a next one) maybe we should mention it a lot more on the photo comp thread.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Dec 18, 2005)

as long as people don't have to pay to vote, it should be open


----------



## franklin1777 (Dec 18, 2005)

I vote for open. I also agree with one vote each. Although what we could do is have one vote for best assignment and one vote for all time favourite photo. 


 How many entries we got?

I think we should also say it is now closed, looks like everyone has pretty much got everything together.


----------



## Robster970 (Dec 18, 2005)

franklin1777 said:
			
		

> How many entries we got?



All these - 

Robster970 - day out in maidenhead

Paul Russell - con cult

Franklin1777 - Consumerism

Hocus Eye - Consumer Culture: Hocus Eye view

Disco Dave - Consumer Culture

Hiccup - My effort

Sovietpop - consumer society

My vote goes on Hiccup - like the style of it all.


----------



## franklin1777 (Dec 18, 2005)

right it is obviously a very difficult choice but my vote goes to sovietpop for the different way for looking at high street scenes. love the angles and some of the small details in the folio. 

Love the festivals pic and the commentry for that one.
I think the last picture of the shop assistant in the window is great too, it looks like she is about to climb into the display.


Well photographed and good commentary well done.


----------



## sajana (Dec 19, 2005)

I know its too late to enter the competition.    Took these pictures late last week, and scrambled to put them together. Could not even add commentaries to individual pics.  Since the competition is closed, feedbacks and criticisms welcome. 


“Consumption in a cultural context.” (click on slideshow)

My core premise while taking pictures was to capture the consumption of goods because of its cultural value as opposed to say buying for need. 

Bangles are important to married Indian women. Women from various regions wear specific colored bangle to symbolize their marital status. Red in Bengal, green glass bangles in Maharashtra, gold bangles in Kerala and so on. 

These pictures are of my bangle-freak colleague seema, on a buying spree in Kolhapur city, Maharashtra, India last week.


----------



## sajana (Dec 19, 2005)

opps, i should have perhaps posted this first.   the competition should be open i think. and my vote goes to sovietpop. 

(liked the composition of cineworld )


----------



## sovietpop (Dec 19, 2005)

My vote goes to Paul Russell.
(but I think Disco Dave should be congratulated for having the most imaginative approach)


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Dec 19, 2005)

Everyone, can you post your votes on the newly-added poll at the top of the thread? It seems that you have decided on one vote each and that the comp is now closed (I agree).

Note that I've set the poll to end in five days, so get them votes in quick!


----------



## hiccup (Dec 19, 2005)

I voted for sovietpop, cos I liked the commentary that accompanied the photos, and I thought the photos were quite evocative of the de-humanising effect of consumerism.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 19, 2005)

Bloody hell! These are all a bit good. Sort of enjoyed looking at what I've been escaping from for the past year here in rural Spain.

Really don't know who to vote for. Liked Sovietpop's Lowry analagy and use of quotes. I think the mall shots are very like mice cages with all those escalators shovelling nobodies to the next treat. Liked Hiccup's global theme also (even if the Irish Bar in Manhattan didn't happen!). Robster970's are very nice also. They're all good. What a great idea this was.

Tough call but, I go with Sovietpop simply because the 'mall' theme and Lowry comparisons held the whole selection together a bit more tightly than the others.


----------



## Paul Russell (Dec 19, 2005)

Nice theme.

I suppose one good thing about only having a few entrants is that you can have a poll and nobody has to do the adding up!

How about doing a post in "General"?

Must get round to voting soon...

I liked Hocus Eye's picture of the [adopts Leslie Phillips persona] splendidly attractive young lady eating an apple.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 19, 2005)

All really good entries and fair play for sorting it out (unlike someone   ). 
Not easy with just one vote... but sovietpop it is. Liked the narrative and the shots were all from great angles.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 19, 2005)

Another vote here for Sovietpop.  I chickened out of photographing in my local shopping mall so well done for getting past the security guards and taking some lively pictures.

Hocus


----------



## sovietpop (Dec 20, 2005)

I posted an ad in general. 

 to security guards.


----------



## Paul Russell (Dec 20, 2005)

I voted for Hocus Eye, BTW.


----------



## Robster970 (Dec 20, 2005)

It's looking remarkably like a Sovietpop whitewash at the moment. I demand a recount !!


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Dec 20, 2005)

He has reprogrammed the poll software to discount all the black voters' votes, that's why he's winning.


----------



## sovietpop (Dec 27, 2005)

I guess that means I've won then. Thank you all for your votes. My computer crashed and I've lost the original pictures so now they live only on the internet. Let that be a warning to you all, BACK UP YOUR PHOTOS.

I'm trying to think up of a new theme, if people are still interested. I'll post it up in the next few days, and then I suggest we go from Jan the 1st to Feb the 15th (6 weeks) which will give people a bit more of a chance to think about it. I think a longer time frame will encourage more people to participate, and I'll try and think of something that is fairly open.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 27, 2005)

I think you have won... congrats sovietpop!


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Dec 27, 2005)

yep congratulations ya bastard, let me tell you though, i would have won had i entered   

just kidding. well done. you get to choose the next assignment!!!! i might enter this time.


----------



## JGWacky (Dec 27, 2005)

I would have voted for robster if I'd have caught it in time - at least would have had one vote! sorry robster


----------



## Robster970 (Dec 27, 2005)

JGWacky said:
			
		

> I would have voted for robster if I'd have caught it in time - at least would have had one vote! sorry robster



I'm still demanding a recount  

Explains why my old school reports used to say "Must try harder"


----------



## hiccup (Dec 27, 2005)

Congratulations sovietpop 

I quite enjoyed doing this. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Dec 28, 2005)

I almost voted for you Robster, I think.


----------



## Robster970 (Dec 28, 2005)

5T3R30TYP3 said:
			
		

> I almost voted for you Robster, I think.



These are little words of consolation now that I have established an almost perfectly spherical score.

I might vote for myself on the next assignment just to avoid any further embarrassment


----------



## sovietpop (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm having difficulty thinking up a new theme - so far the only ideas I have
are 

* light and shadows
* old and new (a january type theme)
* bridges
* community

Do any of those inspire? Does anyone have a better suggestion?


----------



## mauvais (Dec 28, 2005)

'Old and New' sounds promising and with a fair bit of potential; maybe 'Changes' or 'Echoes of the Past' or something along those lines with a bit more to it.

Don't listen to me though, cos I'll probably never get round to taking any


----------



## Robster970 (Dec 29, 2005)

I like community - think it would be easier to add some commentary to any type of community you are examining. Think there is huge scope in this, local community, specific groups, lack off, etc etc


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Dec 29, 2005)

yeah, i like the sound of community as well, count me f--king in for that one


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Dec 29, 2005)

I like old & new - has a lot of potental

KoD


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Dec 29, 2005)

fingers crossed, i may be able to enter the next comp


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Dec 29, 2005)

Sovietpop, how do you think you might choose the next theme?

I have a few ideas

something to do with work, or too much of it. like, how we are expected to spend half of our waking hours (or more) at work, and how we're expected to work ever faster and harder (rather than _better_), drink coffee to keep us moving quick, don't dare be ill or take a day off sick, get that f--king lemsip max strength down you and get back to work. 

how we're always on the move. eating on the move, talking on the move, working on the move. 

lack of peace. we're expected to be available on mobile phone 24/7, get shitloads of junkmail and spam, phonecalls off salesmen. people get phoned up by their bosses on christmas day. i didn't ask for platinum fixed rate on purchases til 2006. i wanna be able to walk down the street without being mugged by a chugger.

or something to do with identity? people brand themselves with tattoo's, clothes, and even the things they eat and drink. what is identity? is it a lip ring? is it your hairstyle? your religion? is it a tattoo that means "i am a dick" in japanese, although the tattoist told you it meant "strength and wisdom"? 

or lifestyle perhaps? lifestlye goes well with identity as a theme, perhaps 'lifestyle + identity' could be the theme. tattos and piercings. music scenes. the places people choose to eat and drink, the things people do or buy that fit into their 'lifestyle'. what the f--k is a 'lifestyle' anyway? can you buy one?


----------



## Firky (Dec 30, 2005)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> I'm having difficulty thinking up a new theme - so far the only ideas I have
> are
> 
> * light and shadows
> ...



Bridges! Newcastle is teeming with them 

I may get my moody arse out this time.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 30, 2005)

community looks the hardest one to me    but didn't get my arse in gear last time, and can't promise this time, but will try... old & new, bridges, light & shadows get my vote.

hmm... maybe do a poll?


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Dec 30, 2005)

I can imagine community being pretty easy. Just find a ghetto like Smethwick and take pictures of the black/asian people.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 30, 2005)

5T3R30TYP3 said:
			
		

> I can imagine community being pretty easy. Just find a ghetto like Smethwick and take pictures of the black/asian people.


just because someone's black/asian doesn't mean_ community_ though


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## Firky (Dec 30, 2005)

5T3R30TYP3 said:
			
		

> I can imagine community being pretty easy. Just find a ghetto like Smethwick and take pictures of the black/asian people.



But they may steal my camera


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Dec 30, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> But they may steal my camera


  
hey firky, this is you when you get your 300mm lens to perv on women. of course, by the time you've saved up for said lens, you'll be older, fatter, and more easily confused by digital technology due to the copious amounts of ganja.






"hmm... how do I switch this thing on"


----------



## sovietpop (Dec 30, 2005)

Ok I consulted with a jury of experts (me mates) and they said that they thought Community was the best one because it was pretty open, and it would be interesting to see how people interpreted it. 

If you are very lazy you can take all the pictures at your mates gaff on New Years Eve - or you could take pictures of ants - or you could have an ironic take on it (the absense of community) or think about the different types of commuites there are; communites can be cultural, they might be artistic, they can things that people aspire too. You can think about people that make up communities, or you can think about the spaces that make up communities.  They can be *places* that people live in or *people* that people live with. Even plants live in communities so you could take a picture of your garden.  I reckon there is enough ideas there if people try and think a bit laterly 

so next months theme is Community and I'll put up a new thead.


----------



## Firky (Dec 30, 2005)

5T3R30TYP3 said:
			
		

> hey firky, this is you when you get your 300mm lens to perv on women. of course, by the time you've saved up for said lens, you'll be older, fatter, and more easily confused by digital technology due to the copious amounts of ganja.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PML

I'd give you some smart arse comeback but you're right 

nn man!


----------

